# ARRIUS supera los 1.000, ¿no os habéis fijado?



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Arrius,* 
dear fellow forero,

I've just noticed you've already gone beyond 1.000 so let me congratulate you for your wisdom and help .

Sigue así. Recibe MIL gracias desde la montaña de Montjuïc all the way down to Málaga (or up to good old Albion!) .

La Traductora del Poble Sec ​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Arrius por tus primeros 1000. siempre eres de una gran ayuda. Es un placer coincidir en los foros contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

Hola Arrius:

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR ESOS MIL MENSAJES!*

Saludos desde Madrid,
Inés


----------



## Arrius

I thought I had escaped notice by accelerating when I reached the milllennium, but my worthy colleagues have sharp eyes. Many thanks for your good wishes, Arrius


----------



## Trisia

Wow, Congratz, Arrius!

You've a great career ahead of ya on these forums. You're very knowledgeable and nice.

Reach for the stars


----------



## Eva Maria

Arrius

Lo que no vea Montse la Traductora del Poble Sec es que no existe!

Tus políglotas y profusos posts me fascinan.

You're wise and sharp and humorous. Don't ever stop being like this!

Felicidades mil!

Eva Maria

PS: Por cierto, Trisia ha llegado a su post 1.111. Esotérico, ¿no? Her lucky number?


----------



## Arrius

I must thank you for the beautiful firework display Tirisia. Knowledgable? (with or without the e) - more than some, but should be more so by now. Nice? - good to hear the minority vote!


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Arrius!

It's always a pleasure to meet you in the English only forum, and your posts have been constantly informative, interesting, thoughtful, and considerate.

Keep them coming.  We treasure your input.

Best wishes,

Thomas


----------



## jonquiliser

*Arrius*, 

many congratulations and thank you for your posts!


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, und vielen Dank für Deine wertvollen Beiträge im Deutschforum!


----------



## Arrius

I was not sure of the correct prodedure for the congratulatory pages, but after reading various others, it would appear that it is the polite thing to thank all well-wishers. So my heartfelt thanks to you as well *jonquiliser, Tomas Tompion, elroy, and Eva Maria.* Any other forero reading this should note that my reaching the first 1,000 posts is now a matter of historical interest only and no longer any reason for congratulations.
Cheers, Arrius


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus 1.00.... Perdón, por tus 1.456 posts.


----------



## Rayines

*C*O*N*G*R*A*T*U*L*A*T*I*O*N*S, ARRIUS!*


----------



## Eugin

With all the languages you are studying and you don´t know Spanish??  Come on, Arrius, it´s not that different than Italian or Portuguese !! Dare yourself and we will help you polish it!!! 

Jokes aside, I always enjoy congratulating people who are fond of words, language and literature. It´s an inspiration to see people (like you) so devoted to keep on learning new languages and discovering new things about literature  . 

Thanks for your presence here... and don´t forget the Spanish lessons!!!
A big hug for you.


----------



## Arrius

Querido *Eugin,* sólo he olvidado de mencionar mis conocimientos del castellaño en mi auto-descripción, no de propósito te aseguro. 
Y muchas gracias también a *Rayines* y* Fernando* por sus bonitos cumplidos!
Saludos a todos, A,


----------



## nichec

Oh God, I am soooooooooooooo late 

I love your posts! Congratulations!


----------



## Whodunit

*Danke schön für 1000 interessante und lehrreiche Nachrichten, die mir wirklich immer sehr helfen! 

Ich freue mich schon auf deine nächste Mutmaßung im EHL-Forum und schöne Storys über deine Familie per PM. 
*​


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Pero Arrius!!! ¡No corras tanto! Que venía yo a felicitarte tus mil y en pocos días ya estás más cerca de los DOS mil... ¡pero que máquina! Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y tu amabilidad.


----------



## Arrius

Muchas gracias, *chics,* pero ¡no estás exagerando un poco? Estoy más cerca de los dos mil que de los uno, pero todavía muy lejos de esta segunda cifra.
Las razones por mi progreso relativamente rapido es que soy jubilado (Satan finds much work for idle hands to do - el diablo proporciana mucho trabajo para las manos ociosas), me gusta el contacto humano, aunque sea con gentes inevitablemente incorpóreas, y que los fueros son tan adictivos que pienso a veces que ¡pronto hará falta una organisación llamada WRF Posters Anonymous parecida a la A.A. para alcohólicos!

Many thanks to *Nichec*, whose pussy-cat avatar I find irrestibly cute, und tausend Dank an meinen Ersatzneffen, *Whodunit*. (Hoffentlich hast Du mit der vorgeschlagenen BBC - Rundfunksendung Spaß gehabt).

As I am now closer to the 2,000 mark than the 1,000 one, it would perhaps be more sensible for any further well-wishers to wait now till I have reached the second stage, otherwise the, nevertheless, gratefully received plaudits and congratulation from either stage may run into one another! So long, folks! A.


----------



## EmilyD

No importa que me burlaba recientemente  de mi sugeriencia ( _debut _para _estrenar_)...
*
Felicidades*, *ARRIUS  !!!

*Your posts are always informative._

Nomi_


----------



## Arrius

Querida *Emily D,* no se me occuriría jamás burlarme de tí intencionalmente, debe de haber un malentido - buscaré el hilo en cuestión para averigüar. De todos modos estoy muy agradecido que no tengas malos sentimientos. Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones. A.
PS I have checked and shall contact you privately with proof of my innocence.


----------



## Eva Maria

Arrius said:


> Querida *Emily D,* no se me occuriría jamás burlarme de tí intencionalmente, debe de haber un malentido - buscaré el hilo en cuestión para averigüar. De todos modos estoy muy agradecido que no tengas malos sentimientos. Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones. A.


 
Voy a romper una lanza a favor de Arrius (pero sin que sirva de precedente ).

I think Arrius is a very sincere and straightforward person, and he writes exactly what he thinks. Maybe he's too "frank" sometimes, but I find this very valuable and a clear sign that he is true to himself and to others.

A veces esta caracterísica personalidad suya puede resultar un poco "seca" para alguien que no sea británico, y tal vez choca con el carácter mediterráneo diametralmente opuesto.

Imagino a Arrius como una mezcla de maduro dandy y viejo profesor bonachón pero gruñón (Espero que no te lo tomes a mal, pues lo digo con todo el cariño y admiración por ti).

Best wishes,

Eva Maria


----------



## EmilyD

oi vei !!

Estimados amigos:   Esteemed friends:
Estimadas amigas:
_
 En ningun momento_ era seria an mis palabras sobre la "burla" que mi hizo ARRIUS!

I was _not_ serious _for one moment_ in my words about the "joke/mocking/making fun" that ARRIUS committed.

Lo siento por cualquier malentendimiento que hice...I am sorry for any misunderstanding I created...

Adelante ARRIUS!!  Viva siempre los Foros! 

Abrazos sinceros a todos,  _ Nomi_


----------



## Arrius

Dear Eva Maria, 
You have made me feel so young again - it is many decades since I received a school report, at least on myself. 
Since this further "storm in a tea-cup" has now taken on greater proportions, I shall, although I have just dealt with the matter privately, place at the disposition of any forero who might be interested to see the true facts of the matter, the thread in question:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=600862

Exhibit A is Emily D's first post on the thread (#5), and Exhibit B my post (#8), which I think any fair person will find quite innocuous. 
I look forward to congratulating you soon on your next millennium. Be assured that it will be with sincere and unmitigated praise. 
                                                         Saludos A.
*Note to mod.:* Whatever other reasons there may be, the fact that I have now scored somewhere around 1,600 posts, makes it somewhat incongruous to continue this congratulatory thread for 1,000. I have tried twice already to get my eager fans to desist, but what they lack in numbers they make up for in enthusasm. 
                                                          Cheers, A.


----------



## Fernita

*ARRIUS: ¡¡¡¡MIS MÁS SINCERAS FELICITACIONES!!!!*

*I SEND YOU A HUGE HUG!!!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Arrius

_*Dear Fernita, *_
_*Thank you for the congratulations and especially the huge hug.*_


*AND MAY I CONGRATULATE YOU IN TURN ON YOUR MUCH GREATER ACHIEVEMENT OF 3,000 POSTS? (I am too cyber-ignorant to find your congratulatory thread, so mine must serve instead - that way it looks like an extra one for me!). *


*"Saul hath slain his thousands but David his tens of thousands".*

*Un gran abrazo de ARRIUS *


----------



## Fernita

Arrius said:


> _*Dear Fernita, *_
> _*Thank you fo the congratulations and especially the huge hug.*_
> 
> 
> *AND MAY I CONGRATULATE YOU IN TURN ON YOUR MUCH GREATER ACHIEVEMENT OF 3,000 POSTS? (I am too cyber-ignorant to find your congratulatory thread, so mine must serve instead - that way it looks like an extra one for me!). *
> 
> 
> *"Saul hath slain his thousands but David his tens of thousands".*
> 
> *Un gran abrazo de ARRIUS *


 
*YOU'VE MADE LAUGH OUT LOUD!!!!!!*
*AND THANKS FOR CONGRATULATING ME, TOO!!!*
*Now you've got another extra one! *
**


----------



## quietdandelion

Hi, dear Arrius,
Maybe it's not a bit too late, but I still want to say thanks to you and

*Congratulations.*

I enjoy your posts a lot and appreciate your explanations foy my questions.

Wish you happy and forever young,


QD


----------



## Arrius

Thank you *quietdandelion *You are a bit late because I am now well past the second thousand, but have opted out of the congratulatory forum. You always ask interesting questions, and I see your user name so often that I would be very surprised if you hadn't already reached and *passed the 5.000 mark, on which I, in my turn, heartily congratulate you!*


----------

